# Trying to get a job as an Esthetician in a Day Spa



## picklpeach (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Specktras!

I'm wondering how on Earth to get a job as an Esthetician?? Many spas want at least 2 years of experience.

I'm a counter manager for the Advanced Technology Skincare lines at Nordstrom. I am licensed as an Esthetician and even have my BS degree from a university (in graphic design). My resume is filled more with graphic design jobs, but I was hoping that being a counter mgr. in skincare would boost my chances.

I've emailed out a bunch of resumes ... and haven't heard back. I hear crickets, lol heh.

What am I supposed to do to get into this industry?!? Any tips would be so appreciated. Thank you ...


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 27, 2010)

is your resume geared towards skincare or is it more retail sales/management?
if it is more on the business side of the industry the you need to change the focus of your resume and put on there everything you learned in school and the knowledge that you have gained from the Advanced Technology Skincare lines.  i'm an Esthetician and gained employment right after school.  i have a business background as well so i have two different resumes.  i focused everything that i learned in school, my internship, my clinical experience, the number of clients i serviced in school, different facials and skincare treatments, product knowledge, activities that i participated at school. contests i won.  i conducted makeup/skincare workshops at school, etc.....


----------

